# Longines Hydro Conquest



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I always thought when funds permitted I was going to buy a Black Omega Seamaster Professional (big markers / sword hands) you know the one I mean - A few weeks ago I was ready to buy and that very day I spotted a Black Longines Hydro Conquest for sale here (cheers Andy :thumbsup & it was love at first sight :man_in_love: - I loved everything about the Longines & the price was even better (automatic for the price of the quartz Omega) - I've had the Longines for a few weeks now & it gets a lot of wrist time! - I did however find something wrong with it :thumbsdown: - The bracelet uses screw in pins (a single screw) but the head of the pin has the smallest screw I have ever seen! - My set of jewellers screwdrivers wouldn't work so I had to sent it off & get a 'proper' watch man to do it (should be back for Christmas)

The sun came out for long enough today to get a few pics done - Hope you like (?) ... Paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

A very handsome, and definitely underrated, watch Paul - especially like these in black. Enjoy M8

:chreers:

Dave


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought i preferred these in blue but now im not sure..it looks great, especially love those hands..


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

minkle said:


> I thought i preferred these in blue but now im not sure..it looks great, especially love those hands..


 Very nice acquisition. Have to agree with Minkle regarding the hands. :thumbsup: Any plans on a strap swap?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I remember seeing this not long after Andy first got it, he also brought in his two SMP300s to compare, we both felt that there wasn`t a great difference in quality between them B)


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Quality - never seen that one in black - have Longines ever made a crap looking watch?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > I thought i preferred these in blue but now im not sure..it looks great, especially love those hands..
> ...


While the bracelet is away I've tried a few strap options like the Hirsch in the pics but it also looks great on a black Divestraps SMP rubber & black Maratac Kevlar

Thanks for the other positive comment btw - I agree (not suprisingly) about the quality being up there with the SMP (I concede the Omega bracelet still has the edge) - It's a lot of watch for the money imho - I have also had a cheeky 'first refusal' offer (I suppose with my history I should have expected that!)

Cheers ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Stunning watch paul,another on my want list!! :thumbsup:

Is it 42mm?


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice Paul - if you've had it for over two weeks it must be a keeper.

I love my Avigation and Conquest and a blue faced one of these is top of my list.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Chukas said:


> Stunning watch paul,another on my want list!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is it 42mm?


I make it 41mm across the bezel & 46mm to crown - There is a smaller version that looks identical (39mm iirc) - Regards ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice watches, enjoy and health to wear!!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Nice watch. What movement is that in there


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

kc104 said:


> Nice watch. What movement is that in there


Nice it's better thsn that :tongue2: - Here's what Longines.com say:

*L3.642.4.56.6*

Collection Longines Sport Collection - HydroConquest

Case: Round, in stainless steel with scratch-resistant sapphire crystal, with a single layer of anti-reflective coating on the underside; black aluminium bezel; screw-down case-back and screw-in crown. Diameter: 41 mm. Water-resistant to 300 metres (~ 1000 feet).

Movement: *L633 self-winding mechanical movement* beating at 28,800 vibrations per hour and providing 38 hours of power reserve.

Functions: Hours, minutes, date at 3 o'clock.

Dial: Black "sunray". Big "12" at 12 o'clock, luminescent "6" and "9" Arabic numerals and 9 Superluminova luminescent dots. Silvered hands with Superluminova luminescent material.

Bracelet: Stainless steel bracelet with double security folding clasp and integrated diving extension

Cheers ... Paul


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

what would you say to

longines hydo (quartz) vs omega seamaster (bond watch) quartz

Also comparing the automatics (although the omega seamaster auto is double the price).


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

kc104 said:


> what would you say to
> 
> longines hydo (quartz) vs omega seamaster (bond watch) quartz
> 
> Also comparing the automatics (although the omega seamaster auto is double the price).


That's a tough call - I think having handled both the Omega is still just ahead on the quality front imho, in particular with their superb bracelets but you are paying quite a lot more for the Omega (quartz or auto) and in the end I liked the look of the Longines more than the Omega I was going to buy (not the Bond one as I mentioned in my first post) - I'd be happy with either (or both :lol in my collection

Paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Paul.

I was looking at these last night in the window of Parkhouse in Cardiff. There is even a bi-metel model on the market now!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I was looking at that one too. pvd for the gold there. Never seen one in the flesh though. What was it like


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul nice watch.Always liked snowfake hands got them on a Tudor.Longines make's two diver's I like that's the one you just got becouse of those hands and the twin crown compressor diver can't think of the name of it.But thost two look sharp.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Got the bracelet back today so thought I'd share a few more pics ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks the dux nutz on the bracelet, Paul, health to wear m8

:cheers:

Dave


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I like it paul whats the lume like compared to the Omegas


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Like these how much ?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

The lume is very good & lasts through the night after a 10sec charge from a 60w bulb - The markers & big numbers / big hands make it easier to read than say a Bond SMP & overall it is almost as good as the SMP with the big triangle markers & sword hands imho (that SMP is the best I have ever had /seen btw)

Price depends on whether you buy new or used - New at around Â£700 - Used, this one was under Â£500 & completely mint from a fellow forumer here (cheers Andy :thumbsup

Regards

Paul


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I had one of these for about three months before I sold it to Paul (silverhawk) but it never got the wrist time it deserved so hence the sale, still has the best caseback of any watch on the market IMO.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PaulBoy said:


> *so I had to sent it off & get a 'proper' watch man to do it *


that was me!...... honestly, the screw head is tiny, and i couldn't manage it......so off it went to mr heppell, my watch maker........

B)


----------

